# Pushrod in Motor - what to do?



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

So I was driving my '66 the other day when suddenly i lost power badly. I limped it home and pulled the valve covers to find two broken rocker studs and two broken push rods. Failed lifters? Not sure. Anyway I have all the parts sitting there ready to fix it but i only pulled 3 pieces of push rod out of the lifter valley. So a 3" long piece of broken pushrod fell into the bottom end. My guess is it is safely down at the bottom of the pan under the baffle by now but... 

What should I do? I already know every one will say pull the motor. Other than that, *is there a way to access the lower end safely with a magnet?* I was thinking remove the timing cover and maybe fish one in through that oil pan gap where the pan meets the timing cover. 

'73 455 with '76 6x heads. stock oil pan and timing cover.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been tempted many times to buy one of those video cameras on a flex line with a handheld monitor. This might be an excuse for you. I think HD, Costco has em... You could fish thru the drain hole and get lucky, BUT, how would you know if smaller pieces are also in there or yet to fall in the pan.??


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

the65gto said:


> I have been tempted many times to buy one of those video cameras on a flex line with a handheld monitor. This might be an excuse for you. I think HD, Costco has em... You could fish thru the drain hole and get lucky, BUT, how would you know if smaller pieces are also in there or yet to fall in the pan.??


Yah one of those would be great! Last night i got kind of lucky and removed the timing cover and low and behold there was the missing piece right under the timing chain in front of the crank cap. The ball was missing off the end of the pushrod though so something small enough to fit through the drain hole remains somewhere inside...

The bulk of it though, a 3" piece i did recover.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You're going to need to pull the heads fpor the repairs, so to be safe I would pull the engine and inspect it thoroughly.

Did you use poly locks on the standard rocker studs? 
That could cause the damage you have described.


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

jmt455 said:


> You're going to need to pull the heads fpor the repairs, so to be safe I would pull the engine and inspect it thoroughly.
> 
> Did you use poly locks on the standard rocker studs?
> That could cause the damage you have described.


This.

But since you have pieces in the engine now you have to at least pull the oil pan and clean the shavings out.

Sorry...


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Why would the heads have to come off? I can see the oil pan to get the shavings out but why the heads?

And yes I used poly locks on the studs, theyve been on there for 10k+ miles, but two rocker studs are definitely broke. What happened there?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

are the broken ones on different cylinders?


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> are the broken ones on different cylinders?


Yes they were on opposing cylinders on either side of the motor.. Heres an update though..

I have the 455 now stripped to the bare block but i need some help. Ive decided to build her up a little bit and was going to talk to the fellas at CentralMachine for advice but maybe i can pick your brains..

I bought some Eagle rods and KB pistons for the bottom end. My motor was somewhat fresh so a hone will take care of the already +.060 cylinders. I also bought ARP main 2 bolt studs for insurence my local machinst is going to install and line hone my mains for me. 

I have some complete 6x-4 heads that were on it. Cam was a comp XE .488-.491 and an rpm manifold and 750 4150 holley. The car ran good with my Tremec600 and 3.73 12 bolt posi. Low 14s @100mph with very little traction that day. 

My budget can just barely allow me to land some KREs or E-heads but just barely. I do not drag race and have no intentions on drag racing. I just want it a little quicker and much stronger than what it was.. Are the alum heads REALLY worth the $$$? I mean $2100 stock and $2600 prepped for 290cfm is BIG money to me. Am I going to see the power increase to justify #1 the cost and #2 the power on the street or no? I plan on using a little different cam but still a hydraulic. 

Slap the 6x-4s back on or go for the gusto?


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

well thats that.. got $350 last night for the 6x-4s and now im on the hunt for some good alum heads..


----------

